# Gary Speed Dead



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Committed suicide apparently - can't believe it


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

He was on football focus yesterday looking quite normal too. Absolutely shocked


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Aye, massive shock, at only 42 such a waste of a life... rip


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had the great pleasure of watching him play for six years,model professional . Sad sad loss saw him on BBC yesterday and said to Val what a great player he was for us , will be sorely missed ,a few of the current premiership players could learn a thing or two from him.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

such a waste of life, and this close to xmas will ruin a whole families future chrimbo's. he must have been in real turmoil in his head to do that, RIP gary


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Devastated. Never played for my club obviously, but grew up watching him. Mr Consistent and a model professional. A couple of boys I know met him on a few occasions, apparently he was a real gentleman in to the bargain.

Sad day.

RIP Gary. Legend.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Legend  Such a sad loss 

RIP Gary


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

One of the few who put lots back in to the community whilst at Newcastle, he regularly supported the development of school sport, a great play and more importantly a great person, the sporting will has lost a good un, I am gob smacked.

rip gary


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This may get me flamed but suicide is a big no no in my opinion people would have given anything for the life he has had and I feel so so sorry for his family.

I hope nothing nasty appears in the papers in the next few days to protect his family and let them cope with their loss in relative privacy

I was sat on the sofa with him getting pissed in 92 (I think) when Leeds won the title and they were all round Lee Chapman's house in Boroughbridge, smashing bloke


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> This may get me flamed but suicide is a big no no in my opinion people would have given anything for the life he has had and I feel so so sorry for his family.
> 
> I hope nothing nasty appears in the papers in the next few days to protect his family and let them cope with their loss in relative privacy
> 
> I was sat on the sofa with him getting pissed in 92 (I think) when Leeds won the title and they were all round Lee Chapman's house in Boroughbridge, smashing bloke


Depends on the circumstances - if it was clinical depression that caused him to do this then it doesn't matter what you've got in life, it's totally irrelevant. Most, if not all, rational thought leaves you when you're suffering like that. Anyway - shouldn't speculate I guess.

I see Collymore is currently off work ill with depression again; I dare say a lot of people would give anything for the life he's had too. It's an illness.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

jamman said:


> This may get me flamed but suicide is a big no no in my opinion people would have given anything for the life he has had and I feel so so sorry for his family.
> 
> I hope nothing nasty appears in the papers in the next few days to protect his family and let them cope with their loss in relative privacy
> 
> I was sat on the sofa with him getting pissed in 92 (I think) when Leeds won the title and they were all round Lee Chapman's house in Boroughbridge, smashing bloke


not flaming you, but some times its better to say nothing out of respect, especially as you have met him at some point and none of us know the circumstamces, any life lost in such a way is sad. 
I too hope nothing nasty is about to break, and money and celeb status is not everthing, ask anyone who faces a life threatening disease and they will tell you family, friends and time with people is what is important and you cannot buy that.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have it on good authority that sunderland are holding off a rather large announcement out of respect for Gary Speed.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Some great tributes on MOTD 2 at the moment


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I have it on good authority that sunderland are holding off a rather large announcement out of respect for Gary Speed.


Really? Do tell.......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

JNmercury00 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I have it on good authority that sunderland are holding off a rather large announcement out of respect for Gary Speed.
> ...


Rumor was Bruce was on his way


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

had sick txt jokes sent through today from supposed friends and got told to coff as sick and no respect to the family :x


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

jamman said:


> I hope nothing nasty appears in the papers in the next few days to protect his family and let them cope with their loss in relative privacy


It's said The Sun had a story on him to run on Tuesday not sure if it's true or what is was about.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

News broke just before the game yesterday ( Swans v Villa ) whilst we were in the pub, people were walking around in shock. The atmosphere in the ground was one that I have never experienced or want to experience again at a football match. We have heard a lot of rumours down here regarding his death , most being absolutely absurd. He was finally turning Welsh football around using his enthusiam and professionalism passing it on to the young players in the squad. 
RIP Gary Speed you will be sadly missed


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How disrespectful, hes not a commodity - you could have worded that better :roll: 
Oh wait, he's not the former head of apple. Its OK...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=240285&hilit=Jobs+dead

Can't think what would drive someone to do this, I guess it will all come out in the fullness of time.
Real shame he played for leeds as he seemed a nice bloke is all I'm going to say.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Real shame he played for leeds as he seemed a nice bloke is all I'm going to say.


cock :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I saw this Gibbo was great


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GunnerGibson said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Real shame he played for leeds as he seemed a nice bloke is all I'm going to say.
> ...


My eyes are burning.

Sorry but leeds are the most hated team in the country. 
I don't want to comment further as i say I'm sure he was a nice bloke, but i cant like anything connected with that football (i use the word football loosely) team.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Just think of him paying his best football for Newcastle

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Although since it's you nothing comes as a shock I find your comments in bad taste and very disrespectful this goes beyond whether you like a football team or not.

Poor show your letting your class or rather lack of it shine through. 

Your one sad person


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

back OT, yeah im sure the newcastle fans will give him a well deserved tribute at the weekend.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tosh shame on you 

One for the foe/ignore list :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jamman said:


> Tosh you want to remove the "back OT" as well otherwise your edit doesn't read right does it Richard.
> 
> Wasn't your first post cutting or funny enough your one sad person I saw it shame on you
> 
> One for the foe/ignore list


Back OT is back on topic... 
it reads fine unlike "your" used in the incorrect context when describing a person rather than a belonging....

Stated before, and I'll state it again its not a nice thing to have happened for anyone involved- I'm sure there's a story behind thid that will come out in the fullness of time (regardless of if it should or shouldn't), but its not disrespectful to like/not like a team.

I stated I'm sure he was a good person.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

This isn't an anti Leeds thread, however you unjustifiably abused Leeds, a club where Speed began his career and played hundreds of games. A team close to his heart.

Your contribution to this thread is what lock jaw is to conversation.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


You were right! Bruce is gone.


----------

